# Honey looks like butter



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

It sounds like you have successfully made a batch of creamed honey. I think the ideal temperature for that is 57 degrees.


----------



## LEDGETOP KEEPER (Apr 29, 2004)

If i reheat to "uncream" it will it be likley to crystalize agian, I will keep it in a warmer place this time??


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

It will likely crystallize again, depending on how much you heat it. If you need it liquid, I'd recommend just heating as small amount as possible. 

Also, if you freeze it it will not crystallize or alter the honey.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Some folks prefer it that way, easier to keep it on toast and out of beards


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

keeping it at a warmer temp makes it take alot longer to crystalize. Heating it slowly and not too hot will de crystalize it. I put it on my truck seat and floor with the windshield facing the west. If it's a bottle or a few, I put them on the dash.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The cheesecloth is likely contributing to the speed of crystallization; it leaves tons of micro fibers in the honey.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Instead of cheese cloth, try using a nylon paint strainer bag. You can get them in 1 gallon and 5 gallon sizes. I use a 5 gallon size, draining my extractor into a 5 gallon bucket with honey gate and lined with a 5 gallon paint strainer bag. Works great for me.


----------

